# How many 400R�s of each colour?



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

*How many 400R´s of each colour?*

As title says, does anyone know how many were sold of each colour? I searched but couldn´t find any info.
I know that the one Shin tryed to sell was Champion Blue and the only one existing in that colour. And the yellow was the original prototype, they never sold them in yellow. I assume there are 44 sold + that yellow one? So, that´s one Champion blue down and 43 to go. 

Can someone tell me the rest? Shin?

The search I did came up with the following colours:
Midnight Purple
Deep Marine Blue
White
Sonic Silver
Dark Grey Pearl
Black
Super Clear Red
Champion blue

/Perra


----------



## ISJ (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't tell you but there are some pics of a handful of 400r's at the recent Nismo Festival - if you having already seen them.

btw i only knew of the grey, silver, yellow, red, blue, black colours

oh and white


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There was only ever one yellow 400R. Number 001 and it is still owned by Nismo


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Are these 400R's rare as rockin horse shit ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam_GTR said:


> Are these 400R's rare as rockin horse shit ?



Rarer.


----------



## Nismo400R (Oct 20, 2005)

And I don't think it's possible that we will ever see one on these shores again


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

Whys that ? Are they just as rare over in the far east ?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Adam_GTR said:


> Whys that ? Are they just as rare over in the far east ?


As it says above, only 44 were built.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

There will be a 400R in Europe shortly. :smokin:  More info later...

ISJ: Thanks, I´ve seen the pics. 

Can anyone tell me the answer to my question, please?

/P


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

BTW, wasn´t it 99 400R´s made or was it 44? I seem to remember it was 44 R34 N1 produced, maybe I mixed up the figures in the first post??

/P


----------



## Cable (Sep 17, 2005)

I thought it was 99 built and only 44 sold to the public or something like that...?


I'd sell my mums kidneys for one of them!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

99 was the proposed number. Only 44 were sold. I would assume that they were made to order as I doubt that there is a warehouse in Japan with 55 spanking new 400Rs sat in it................ah, who even dares to dream.


----------



## Adam_GTR (Dec 22, 2005)

moleman said:


> I doubt that there is a warehouse in Japan with 55 spanking new 400Rs sat in it................ah, who even dares to dream.


There probably is......


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

I was under the impression that 44 was sold to the public and some (the rest?) was sold to raceteams? Am I completely wrong here? 

/P


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Any pics of them guys, they look the buisness on GT4!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Perra said:


> I was under the impression that 44 was sold to the public and some (the rest?) was sold to raceteams? Am I completely wrong here?
> 
> /P



I wouldn't have though they would nave been raced at that money. 
Most racers were N1 based due to the fact most of the standard parts get binned anyway. 

But I could be wrong.


----------



## C&C (Sep 17, 2002)

Pictures of the Champion Blue one, and a bit more info on the 400R are on Cem's site:

http://www.blowdog.com/html/cars/400r.html

Conrad.


----------

